# Busy bait boxes



## Dan83 (Jun 23, 2013)

I had 3 swarm trap hosts call today saying I had caught bees. I think they were seeing scout bees but I'll check in the next few days. I did catch my first one yesterday. At least that's when I noticed them. The bees are clustered on the bottom of the trap just under the entrance hole. Very nice swarm that will completely fill the trap. But they're all still outside the box and have been for at least 24 hours. Anyone know why they do this and not just move right in? I helped a friend last year that caught a swarm like this. They had already drawn comb on the outside of the trap. Tomorrow I plan to just rake them into a catch box. Maybe a double box if the inside has a lot of bees too.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

If they haven't moved in, they probably won't. Just haven't made a decision on a permanent home yet. I'd get them in a hive asap.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Your best bet is to locate and cage the queen(s) then place her (1) in the swarm trap. The rest will follow.


----------



## Dan83 (Jun 23, 2013)

I hived them this morning. They already had three palm sized pieces of comb on the bottom that was full of eggs. The bait frame in the trap was full of nectar. And they were drawing the inside frames also. I didn't see any eggs inside. There were a lot of bees inside but not nearly like outside. I raked them all into a ten frame deep catch box. It was slap full of bees. I'll go back in a few minutes to drop in a frame of brood. That should hold them. I'm wondering the possibility of it being two swarms. If so I just combined them. Hopefully I'll end up with a good laying queen.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

yeah... pics would be cool.


----------



## Dan83 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Way to go. I am hoping to get a few when the rain stops ( and it will as this is South Texas)


----------

